
JPEG to WebP – Comparing Compression Sizes - brianjackson
https://optimus.keycdn.com/support/jpg-to-webp/
======
niftich
This is a deficient comparison as it completely ignores visual quality. While
subjective quality takes effort to measure, they should've at least had
objective metrics like SSIM or PSNR.

Instead, all it is is 'We ran compression X with default settings vs
compression Y with default settings and Y produced smaller files'.

------
DerekL
> JPG … (also known as JPEG)

No, the name of the standard is always “JPEG”. The letters “JPG” are sometimes
used for the file extension, but that's not actually the name of the standard.

